# Never Trust a Wizard's Deathwing Project Log



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Huttah! Ever able to come up with brilliant thread names, right?? Well, here's my third project log. I have a 2k list that I'm building up to, so this is sort of a Mission Statement if you will. Here it is:

Belial - TH/SS

5 man Deathwing Knight squad

2x Mortis Dreadnoughts - both with twin linked lascannons

2x 5 man Deathwing squad - each w/ PC, 3x TH/SS

2x 5 man Deathwing squad - each w/ CML, 2x TH/SS

Inquisitor Coteaz

Ordo Malleus Inquisitor - psyker, force sword, 3x servo skulls

3x Servitors - 3x Heavy Bolters

3x Servitors - 3x Plasma Cannons

....and here's my makeshift Belial model and his current paint condition. I entered him in the painting deathmatch a few months ago and got this far, soon he will be finished!



















One thing that I'm really looking forward to in this project is building the servitor models. I'm going to cut and GS some of my old metal Necrons with some Guard models, with heavy weapons coming from my devastator squad box leftovers. Super stoked for that day of cutting and puttying.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

That looks interesting. Cannot wait to see the smexy servitors that are made.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Cool stuff, looking forward to the next update.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Not much of a painting update, but zap zap!! Just got a second dreadnought with one TLLC arm for $20, and I have started the assembly of my DWK squad.










I also should be getting in one of the two Inquisitors necessary soon, first ever model I ordered that was already painted in a manner that I don't need to work on. It's the most I have ever spent on a single model, but $45 for an OOP Inquisitor that has been pretty well painted didn't seem like too much...specially with free shipping! Here's pics from the listing:



















Super stoked to see this guy in person. Army almost collected!


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

I found that its really hard to paint Dreadnoughts really nicely. A lot of empty areas that are not big enough to free hand or put something and are too small ton be ignored. Wanna see how you gonna work yours out.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Stormxlr said:


> I found that its really hard to paint Dreadnoughts really nicely.


Yeah, they're a real trick. I've only ever painted one before, and though it's a decent table top standard I wouldn't consider it anywhere close to done. Plus there's way more cool stuff going on with Furiosos than with an AoBR dreadnought. Really I'm curious to try out highlighting with the greens that I have, I'm almost at the point with the Mortis that I can start that process. A bit of Ledbelcher and Caliban touch ups and I'm off to the races with Nuln Oil. Then it's really just highlights and a glaze for coherency and we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

ntaw said:


> Yeah, they're a real trick. I've only ever painted one before, and though it's a decent table top standard I wouldn't consider it anywhere close to done. Plus there's way more cool stuff going on with Furiosos than with an AoBR dreadnought. Really I'm curious to try out highlighting with the greens that I have, I'm almost at the point with the Mortis that I can start that process. A bit of Ledbelcher and Caliban touch ups and I'm off to the races with Nuln Oil. Then it's really just highlights and a glaze for coherency and we'll see how it turns out.


I have painted only one Dread and since then dint want to paint another one. Even though I love dreads they are just really hard to get right and ye same here I got AoBR dread to a table top standard and I have no idea where to take him next. 
What greens are you gonna use to highlight him? Warpstone glow and moot green? Also what glaze do you plan on using?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

ntaw said:


> Inquisitor


Ah man he looks super nice! I turned that model into a radical, with a chaos origins powerfist and a hand grasping upwards as though he's about to cast some awesome saucery... mmmm saucery...


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Iraqiel said:


> Ah man he looks super nice! I turned that model into a radical, with a chaos origins powerfist and a hand grasping upwards as though he's about to cast some awesome saucery... mmmm saucery...


Mmmmmmmm


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Stormxlr said:


> What greens are you gonna use to highlight him?...Also what glaze do you plan on using?


I'm gunna blast it with Nuln Oil, re layer with Caliban, come up a bit more with Warpstone, maybe do something else lighter if I really want, then hit it with the Waywatcher glaze. I find with my BA that my second highlight is almost negligible, I was thinking of using Nurgling as the second highlight colour because it's a little more toward the bleached bone sort of feel of the DW it will accompany. The glazes really pull things back to the colour you want them to be, I've gone pink to nice red before but I'm not as experienced with green. It would be these three colours as highlights:




























and then the glaze. Fingers crossed, right?



Iraqiel said:


> Ah man he looks super nice! I turned that model into a radical, with a chaos origins powerfist and a hand grasping upwards as though he's about to cast some awesome saucery... mmmm saucery...


That sounds tough man! I had been trying to scoop one that was super cheap that I'd strip down but I failed on sneaking bids in at the end of the auction time on eBay. I figured: hey, why not? At the bare minimum it's just one less model for me to paint :laugh:



Nacho libre said:


> Mmmmmmmm


Your name combined with this comment has inspired me to out for nachos and beer. No more painting shall be done due to this today....not that I was to begin with. Fucking procrastination....


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Looking cool so far. I love the deathwing kit, some lovely bitz in there.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Beer and nachos, I'm sorry to say but that's a recipe for painting the toilet(doing a massive shit).


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

torealis said:


> Looking cool so far. I love the deathwing kit, some lovely bitz in there.


The Deathwing and Death Company kits are my two favourite kits since coming back to the hobby a couple years ago. I didn't even have to work for that Belial model at all!



Nacho libre said:


> Beer and nachos, I'm sorry to say but that's a recipe for painting the toilet(doing a massive shit).


hahahaha maybe in excess! I was pretty good with it, though there was definitely more beer than nachos had. Either way I didn't paint shit until this morning, which brings me to my next comment:

Painting update! I have given this dude a pretty hefty Nuln Oil wash, and then reapplied some Caliban Green to the areas that I want highlighted. If you can see it in the picture, I'd be surprised. There will be a lot more of a colour gradient when I get my Warpstone on, and I may go back and reapply Nuln Oil to specific recesses to reinforce the highlighting I plan on doing.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

ntaw said:


> The Deathwing and Death Company kits are my two favourite kits since coming back to the hobby a couple years ago. I didn't even have to work for that Belial model at all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out urban dictionary, they have a list of shits that made me laugh. 

Ps. You can never have enough nuln oil.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

That's certainly a good start on the dreadnought, i think you are going on the right track with the warpstone as the next layer.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Ha! A quick update, Warpstone anywhere you see highlights and a bit of Nurgling on the plate around the..er..skull star. When it's all said and done, I'm gunna hit it with a few layers of Waywatcher glaze to even it out some.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Aside from the base and the writing on the parchment (which I will have to do when the hands are steadier) it's done!



















So far, I think, so good! k:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Very nice, how do you plan to base it?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I've never been much for basing...I use the Astrogranite textured GW paint and wash the crap outta it with Nuln and Agrax, then highlight with Codex grey. You can see examples of it in my BA plog, but it's pretty straight forward. 

Do you have any suggestions? It's not something I have ever given much thought, strange considering how far I try to take my painting... :blush:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Hahaha I want to say grab a spare door from a predator you've given sponsons and paint it up to show rust and lascannon damage, glue it on, then go buy the 5 man cultist box and put bits of them looking burned and hole-y around the dreadnaught's feet...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

What's a project log without getting side tracked a bit?? Here's a little WIP shot of my counts-as Azreal. I'm using the Captain Balthazar model from the DV kit (cuz he's basically Azreal, c'mon!) and the little hooded Watcher and banner from the DW box. The head came from the new Tactical squad box, I'm going to GS his hair on like the original model. This guy actually has a pretty wicked facial expression, best out of the non-helmeted heads I have anyway. A bit of GS around the banner pole where it meets the back pack, as well as a bit more work getting the helmet to sit into the Watcher's hands and I think I'm good to go. I'll likely end up entering it into this month's Conversion Deathmatch, since last month's DV model I converted won it for me :biggrin:

Here he is!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow, just realized I never posted a finished picture of what my Azrael looks like without the mohawk GW tried to give him:










What do you think, green armour with a bone coloured robe?

Also, I got the Inquisitor in the mail some time ago as well as a blue basecoated Dreadnought with one TLLC arm. Busted out some paper clips and pinned a couple Servo Skulls up.










That Inquisitor was the first and last model I will ever order painted. I'm glad I got the OOP model I wanted, but he'll likely be stripped and re-painted one day whenever I'm feeling savvy to it.

I also got my Coteaz model in the mail, and what a debacle. Straight up thought I was just getting a little bit of a deal on some Finecast, and when she shows up: bam, fake recast. I'm going to see what I can do about fixing the model, but I'm sure as fuck not going to be paying to ship it back and not have any model at all. Then I'd just be paying ~$10 for some high blood pressure...at least now I have a modelling challenge? 

Lesson learned: when it comes to Finecast blister packs, suck it up and spend the extra couple bucks on ordering it from GW. It's worth it for the customer service in the (seemingly) inevitable return of an air bubble destroyed part. 

I will still be buying plastic kits online through whoever has 'em though. Just nabbed up an on-sprue Heavy Weapons Squad for almost $20 less than in store. Since the advent of 7th (and my buddy selling me ~3k points of Guard), I think I'm going to be including a detachment of Astra Militarum in this army as a permanent fixture. I'm still shooting for the 'mission statement' list, but the goal has shifted slightly methinks.

Hurray sidetracked projects!! :yahoo:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

ntaw said:


> Wow, just realized I never posted a finished picture of what my Azrael looks like without the mohawk GW tried to give him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the conversion/makeshift/counts-as Azreal. Actually, I think it's better than the standard one.
If you don't mind, I think I may go & copy this instead of the Azreal I currently have. That's the DV captain with a different head, right? Did you do anything special to make his combi-bolter?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Roganzar said:


> That's the DV captain with a different head, right? Did you do anything special to make his combi-bolter?


Thanks man, it sure is. Mohawk head from the new Tactical box. The model is actually already armed with a combi-plasma, when the set was first released I actually thought it was a new Azrael model for a minute. The winged helmet is the one that Balthazar (DV Captain) naturally comes with and the little mungrin dude is from the Deathwing box; I just cut the sword off and filed in until the helmet sat decently.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

ntaw said:


> Thanks man, it sure is. Mohawk head from the new Tactical box. The model is actually already armed with a combi-plasma, when the set was first released I actually thought it was a new Azrael model for a minute. The winged helmet is the one that Balthazar (DV Captain) naturally comes with and the little mungrin dude is from the Deathwing box; I just cut the sword off and filed in until the helmet sat decently.


Awesome, didn't realize that model came with the combi-plasma. 
I've got the old Azreal, so the helmet-bearer is taken care of. The old Azreal model just isn't that good, to me anyways. Also, mine doesn't actually have the banner. So it's just the banner-pole sticking up from the pack. Which is the main reason I've been wanting to replace him.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

keep it up!!!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Roganzar said:


> So it's just the banner-pole sticking up from the pack. Which is the main reason I've been wanting to replace him.


Ah! That too is from the Deathwing box. I pinned it and GS'd the gap well enough I guess :grin:



fatmantis said:


> keep it up!!!


Thanks dude, I certainly will. I have a lot of projects on the go painting wise, and also work/life a bit much for the time I like to put into the finished product. It seems I have to remember to post my WIP pictures more frequently, that Azreal stand-in was done a while back. More to come for sure though!! :drinks:


----------

